# Help!!!Suddenly growling at me!



## Anoukaj (Dec 9, 2015)

Hello and Help

I have had my Otto (GDS) for 2,5 years now. I once had a growling problem with him when he was a puppy and i took his food from him. I took the food, he growled, i waited for him to stop them gave him a treat, made him sit, treat again and when he licked me i gave him te food back. No problem since then until a few months ago. He started growling at me when i played with him a bit rough but with no toy, rope, whatever. I took it as the playful growl and ignored it. But then, a few days after i was sitting on the floor, he came up to me and i started hugging him. Then he pit his head in my lap and started growling but a bit deeper then usual. No teeth showing. He pulled his head back and walked away from me. It suprised me but i did not know how to react. I train with him every day, play with him, we go on walks. It never happened before like that. And THEN, a few weeks after, i got into a situation where he wanted to run after my horses and i had to grab his collar because he would not listen to my "stay" command. He started growling AGAIN, kinda panicky, like barking and peeping and growling and pulling on the leach. I had to calm him down. After he relaxed and the horses left, he was okay. Now just a few minutes ago, i got home from my cousine. I was away for 4 days and Otto was with my parents ( i always leave him with them when im away, he loves them) but i got back and went to say hi to him (now he never gets too excited when he sees me, he usually greets me with tail wagging and licking, no jumping. But this time he was... cold. He came up to me, wagged his tail a bit, i petted him and greeted him with a squeeky "hiii, helloooo, did you miss meee, noo? Okayyy i missed youuu!" And he answered with... GROWLING. What is happening? His tail was still wagging, no teeth but a deep growl. And he started pressing his whole body on my legs, but still growling the whole time. I gave him a calm "sit" command but he did not listend. I waited a few seconds and gave him the command again. He listened that time and i praised him. But i am in shock. I have no idea how it got this much out of hand? Could it be becuse he was bored? My parents
did not do much with him. Two short walks a day and no training... is it that? Is he depressed? Angry? Sad? Disappointed in me? Or did i give him my "promision" to do this to me? I have no idea what's going on.... i feel like crying and i am a bit disappointed.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Could it be that you're misinterpreting his growl? With the greeting that he was wagging his tail and leaning up against you almost sounds like an affectionate thing?

With the horses, to me that sounded like just excitement...so "probably" no big deal. But no one can really tell over the internet without having eyes on the dog when this is happening. You should consult an experienced trainer or behaviorist that can come to you and actually witness his growling.


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

My first thoughts were the same as Tim's - could it just be a new vocal thing that you are misinterpreting?
The overall body language is key.

My guy growls a lot but it is never an angry growl or a fierce growl. He growls when chasing the kids - they all play tag together, he growls just before he "tags" (bumps into them) to make them run a bit faster.
He growls when we play tug.
He growls in the morning when I scratch his chest.
All of them are loving/affectionate/fun growls, nothing that would give shivers and make me go cold.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Having someone with GSD experience see his interaction with you first hand would be your best bet. You could have someone video it too. This sounds confusing and maybe you are misinterpreting groans for growls?? If he didn't like the hugs I would expect he would pull away vs placing his head in your lap or the greeting after being away sounds odd, but to growl and then push into you? 

What is his behavoir like with visitors he knows ?


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

My male GSD started growling with certain people when he was happy. This was only for certain interactions. Like when my brother would get down on his level and play with him. It made us nervous when he first started doing it because he was probably 5 and hadn't been vocal in that way before. I would definitely do like Nigel said have someone who knows GSD's observe it.


----------



## Anoukaj (Dec 9, 2015)

Yes, that is my point, very confusing... i guess i don't have a camera at the right moment, but i will go to a gsd trainer and hope they will know what he is doing exactly. 
With other people he is neutral (total strangers: bark, sniff, walk back to me/my parents... with friends: no barking, walking around them, licking hands... close friends and family it is the same mostly, he is usually very calm but friendly. 

I don't know... he is my first gsd and my second dog. I imagine i am not a dog expert obviously but growling is usually a bad thing expect when they are playing... so that is why i kinda understand the first growl, but after that i am just getting some mixed signals...


----------



## Anoukaj (Dec 9, 2015)

Yup, well otto never did that to any other human... my nephews and nieces are great with him and he loves them. He never growls with them ( they dont play chasing games with him) ... he knows how to play with them gentel. 

With me it is different. I sometimes like to get on the ground, get him on the ground, pull the rope in his mouth and just get him hyper. And yes that is when i hear the kinda squeak-growl and he starts running and jumping up and down the field. But this was different. It was deep. One tone... and totally new to me.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Definitely have a trainer or behaviorist evaluate what is going on. It's really not possible to do from just your description. Someone needs to see this growling happen in order to help you understand what's going on.

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Anoukaj said:


> Yup, well otto never did that to any other human... my nephews and nieces are great with him and he loves them. He never growls with them ( they dont play chasing games with him) ... he knows how to play with them gentel.
> 
> With me it is different. I sometimes like to get on the ground, get him on the ground, pull the rope in his mouth and just get him hyper. And yes that is when i hear the kinda squeak-growl and he starts running and jumping up and down the field. But this was different. It was deep. One tone... and totally new to me.


Get him assessed by trainer....growling is a form of communication by dog. Unfortunately, many misinformed folks believe it is a prelude to biting. This is not the case, although it can be the case. There are situations and body language of the dog that an experienced trainer can discern the reasons for the growling. Good luck!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll pile on my encouragement, too, to have someone there to see what is going on. Growling has to be taken in context. Your dog could have a soar muscle and complain when you hug that spot, or it could be a groan of pleasure. Lately my boy may find a great smelly spot while out on a walk and when he takes longer than I want to finish sniffing I insist he move on. He may give me a growl an a little bark that means, "I'm not finished here". But I let him know "yes, you are finished" and if he gives me his attention and heels I might even reward him with a return to the smelly spot. If I didn't recognize what was going on but only said that he was starting to growl while on walks when I try to get him to move, it would be hard for someone to help. 

Let us know what you find out. I'm sure it will be helpful to others who might have the same issue.


----------



## Anoukaj (Dec 9, 2015)

I made an appointment with a good trainer about an hour away from me. Monday we go see him. I will keep you all updated  

Thanks everyone!


----------



## dave2336 (Dec 27, 2017)

His behavior sound exactly like that of my 15 week old GSD puppy as he tries to assert dominance over the other dogs. Dogs are pack animals. In this instance, his pack is the family. I suspect he is attempting to assert his position in that pack as superior to yours. Don't let him do that. Nothing good will come from it.


----------



## Anoukaj (Dec 9, 2015)

Anoukaj said:


> I made an appointment with a good trainer about an hour away from me. Monday we go see him. I will keep you all updated
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Update: 
It went very good actually. The trainer complimented our relationship and said it (his growling) has nothing to do with trying to show dominance over me. But it can be out of frustration and boredom. He said it is just my dog communicating with me and telling me that he wants to play or he wants my attention. But he also told me, when he does it, i should try to calm him down and play with him when he sits completely calm next to me. So basically, it is not bad but i should not encourage the behavior. 

I will go to the trainer two times a week so we will work on it. And on the obedience... it will be fine. I am very excited. Otto was really great on our session!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

thanks for the update


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Great update!


----------

